# OPK's & Clomid



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Well I've re-posted this after deleting it...  

Done my usual surfing the net with my "Dr's cap" on & came across this...

I don't use OPK's but thought those that did may find this interesting, primarily about the LH levels & false readings..

http://health.ivillage.com/infertility/infertdrugs/0,,5l51,00.html

and this too (down bottom of page there's abit about Clomid & OPK's)

"Q: Can clomid interfere with test results or cause false positives? 
Clomid may cause false positives if you test for ovulation too early in your cycle. Please consult with your doctor about how to use OPKs in conjunction with Clomid - or other fertility and prescription drugs"

but also some interesting bits about best time of day to use, how long LH surges last etc etc.

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/opk-faq.htm

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thank you  
thought the bit about getting + opks on recurrent days was interesting, seem to hear of that quite often on here xxx


----------



## Hope4baby (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks Minxy, that first web address was very useful.  Im on my 3rd cycle of Clomid and I have been testing with OPKs and never had a positive.  Before I was on Clomid I did!! My doc says that I am ovulating and to take no notice of the OPKs.  Im having a CD21 blood test done during this cycle though.  So I am wondering if Clomid can give a false negative (as well as a false positive!!).


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Hope4baby and welcome


----------

